# It's Brown, small or big water changes



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

i bought a new decoration a few days ago and its a piece of wood, it said to let it soak because it turns the water brown and lowers the pH level so i did just that and then stuck it into my tank. it was fine until Tuesday morning when i woke up and turned the light on, the water was all brown.

So looks like i didn't do a long enough soak. My question is should i do a big water change or small ones. Ive already done one small one but it didn't make a dent in it at all. The water isn't cloudy or anything its just has a dark brown tint too it, or like if you poured water into a coke.......Anyways

Big water change or small one everyday or any other options i have?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its really up to you.It wont hurt your fish in any way and certain ones would be more than happy if it stayed that way.

The use of carbon in a filter should remove most of it.I would do your normal waterchanges and just keep carbon in the filter until its done leeching the tannins.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

SirSaul said:


> i bought a new decoration a few days ago and its a piece of wood, it said to let it soak because it turns the water brown and lowers the pH level so i did just that and then stuck it into my tank. it was fine until Tuesday morning when i woke up and turned the light on, the water was all brown.
> 
> Big water change or small one everyday or any other options i have?


Small changes only dilute the problem color. You'll not eliminate the color without complete water change. The fish probably don't mind the color as much as the pH drop. They may not mind that either.

Like majerah1 said, charcoal will help but it will take a long time.

A complete water change is all that will clear the color. You may have to do several.

Charles H


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a couple logs in my 75 gal. I really like the bog-like water look and am pretty sure a few of my fish do too. And I love the lowered ph, it makes using my KH booster so much easier. I wouldn't worry about the colour of the water, just keep an eye on your pH, usual water changes. My logs stopped leaching colour after a week or so.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

it does go away after time, it wil lnot hurt your fish like the others have said, and some fish really like the bog water, you could also try some filter floss in yoru filter that will help as well to take some of it out, driftwood can take several weeks to total stop leaking the tannins from it, did you boil it, how long did you let it soak for


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Complete water changes are generally not recommended except in an emergency - it will stress out your fish and could throw off your whole system. So I would strongly suggest not doing that.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 don't do more than a 50% water change. 

It will go away with time from your normal water changes but if you don't like the color you can speed it up with extra water changes and charcoal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some DW wont stop leeching for months and Ive had one that still does it after two years.Its not as much mind you but it still does leech a little.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It just depends on the size, type, and age of the wood. Mopani wood takes the longest to stop the leeching - to the point that you can still see a difference. Most of it will subside after a few months. Everything I've ever had (Malaysian and Manzanita) was gone in no more than 3-4 months. You may find that you'll grow to like it a little.

Definitely nothing to worry about. Next time soak the wood for about 3wks and change the water every 3-4 days. You'll get a lot of it out.


----------



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone I took it out and put it in my emergency tank to soak where my acie is.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

make sure you change the water every 3-4 days


----------

